# SMS Spam 66556 (Dimoco) ohne Preisangabe, Anzeige wegen Betrug



## markus_e (25 Januar 2016)

Ich habe im Januar 2016 gesamt sieben SMS erhalten mit der Aufforderung, START an 66556 zu senden, ohne daß ein Preis genannt war. Ich habe diese SMS nicht bestellt.
Ich stelle jetzt Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug, und rate jedem Leidensgenossen, das selbe zu tun, damit hier etwas passiert. Es wird Spam versendet in der Hoffnung, daß Leute in die Falle gehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2016)

Was da z.T. für "Mehrwert"Dreck rumfleucht! Unglaublich! Und das nur im E-Plus-Netz!


----------



## sascha (25 Januar 2016)

markus_e schrieb:


> Ich habe im Januar 2016 gesamt sieben SMS erhalten mit der Aufforderung, START an 66556 zu senden, ohne daß ein Preis genannt war. Ich habe diese SMS nicht bestellt.
> Ich stelle jetzt Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug, und rate jedem Leidensgenossen, das selbe zu tun, damit hier etwas passiert. Es wird Spam versendet in der Hoffnung, daß Leute in die Falle gehen.



Sinnvoller ist eine Meldung hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...erdeeinreichen/beschwerdeeinreichen-node.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2016)

markus_e schrieb:


> Ich habe im Januar 2016 gesamt sieben SMS erhalten mit der Aufforderung, START an 66556 zu senden, ohne daß ein Preis genannt war. Ich habe diese SMS nicht bestellt.


Diese SMSen hast du womöglich deshalb bekommen, weil entweder an deinem Smartphone schon zuvor in einem Browser was passiert ist oder weil jemand an seinem Endgerät deine Telefonnummer eingegeben hat.



markus_e schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug...


Bringt nichts, da die Abfolge weder gerichtsfest nachvollziehbar noch erfolgversprechend ausermittelt werden kann. Außerdem hat der Anbieter des Abrechnungssystems seinen Sitz in Österreich und Auslandsermittlungen mit einem so gehaltarmen Inhalt anstoßen zu wollen, ist allenfalls nur witzig.


----------



## Ena (8 Dezember 2019)

Was heisst denn am Endgerät die Nummer angegeben? Wir sollen solche SMS geschickt haben aber wissen von nix


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2019)

Wer ist "wir" ?


----------

